# SQL DBA Jobs or Consultancies in Germany



## rsreddyca (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello Folks,

I am a novice Job Seeker, I am database administrator with 3.8 Years of experience in India, I'm looking to migrate from India to any country to get settled, I have few questions


How to apply for SQL DBA jobs in Germany without applying on Job boards? 
Is there any consultancies help in getting job and visa?
Can we get Job without a Job seeker visa/work permit visa?
Will any company be interested in taking interview on Skype for Indians?

What would be the procedure to apply JSV?


----------

